# цвет мэкинтоша



## az09

Пожалуйста, помогите мне понять:что такое "цвет мэкинтоша", и  как тот цвет выглядит? так как оливковый или нет?
_
В углу у окна уже подрезывал сигару господин с наглым оливковым лицом, в костюме цвета мэкинтоша. _

СЛУЧАЙНОСТЬ. Владимир Набоков

Большое спасибо!


----------



## Rosett

Должно быть, речь идёт о ставшем нарицательным названии прорезиненных непромокаемых дождевых плащей марки "макинтош", по имени их изобретателя Макинтоша. В те времена они предназначались для армии и цвета были соответствующего защитного: серо-зелёного для умеренного климата, типа плащ-палаток, или грязно-жёлтого - цвета хаки.


----------



## az09

благодарю вас


----------



## Q-cumber

Возможно тут просто имеется в виду, что цвет костюма был подобран под цвет пальто (плаща) - как здесь, например:


> ... и услужливый извозчик снял с козел серый клетчатый чемодан, под цвет макинтоша его  владельца. (_Корольков Ю.М._ Кио ку мицу)(



P.S. В английский версии рассказа так:



> In one corner, by the window, a man in a beige suit with an insolent face and an olive complexion was already trimming a cigar.


----------



## az09

А в первоначалой версии рассказа так:

А за минуту до отхода поезда вошла дама, молодая, с большим накрашенным ртом, в черной плотной шляпе, скрывающей лоб. Устроила вещи и ушла в коридор. Господин в *оливковом *пиджаке посмотрел ей вслед.


----------



## Rosett

az09 said:


> А в первоначалой версии рассказа так:
> 
> А за минуту до отхода поезда вошла дама, молодая, с большим накрашенным ртом, в черной плотной шляпе, скрывающей лоб. Устроила вещи и ушла в коридор. Господин в *оливковом *пиджаке посмотрел ей вслед.


Вопрос в том, какого цвета были оливки? Потом, оливковый пиджак - как-то не по-русски. Просто оливки у нас не растут в таком количестве.
Вероятно, поэтому их сменили на макинтош.


----------



## Rosett

Тогда бы и было написано "под цвет макинтоша" - как и в вашем примере.


Q-cumber said:


> Возможно тут просто имеется в виду, что цвет костюма был подобран под цвет пальто (плаща) - как здесь, например:
> P.S. В английский версии рассказа так:
> In one corner, by the window, a man in a beige suit with an insolent face and an olive complexion was already trimming a cigar.


В английской версии an olive complexion означает, что голова его и формой, и цветом напоминала оливку.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Вопрос в том, какого цвета были оливки? Потом, оливковый пиджак - как-то не по-русски. Просто оливки у нас не растут в таком количестве.
> Вероятно, поэтому их сменили на макинтош.


Но при этом цвет лица остался оливковым.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> В английской версии an olive complexion означает, что голова его и формой, и цветом напоминала оливку.


Думаю, форма головы значения тут не имеет. 


> Complexion refers to the natural color, texture, and appearance of the skin, especially that of the face.


А костюм был 'beige'.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> В английской версии an olive complexion означает, что голова его и формой, и цветом напоминала оливку.


Английское сomplexion не имеет никакого отношения к форме, только цвету кожи ( иногда в сочетании с цветом волос и глаз).

Вот здесь обсуждение выражения olive skin.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Английское сomplexion не имеет никакого отношения к форме, только цвету кожи ( иногда в сочетании с цветом волос и глаз).
> 
> Вот здесь обсуждение выражения olive skin.


Здесь обсуждается olive complexion (совокупность особенностей),  а не olive skin.
Так что стоит дочитать словарное определение complexion из предложенного выше источника: там, по крайней мере, два значения.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Думаю, форма головы значения тут не имеет.
> 
> А костюм был 'beige'.


Форма лица, не головы, имелась в виду. То есть, не только цвет. Но дело даже не в этом.
В первоначальной версии костюм был оливкового цвета.
Цвет оливок может быть от белого до чёрного.
Сорта оливок — Википедия
Применяемые в пищевой промышленности оливки это плоды окультуренного вида ... октябрь — зелёные (англ. green, исп. verde, фр. vert); ноябрь — белые (англ. blonde, gold, исп. blanco); декабрь — чёрные (англ. black, исп. negro, ...
Ну и какой это был цвет?


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Цвет оливок может быть от белого до чёрного. Ну и какой это цвет?


В словарях оливковый цвет определяется как светло-коричневый с желтоватым или зеленоватым отливом (Кузнецов), светло-коричневый с зеленоватым отливом (Ефремова), жёлто-зелёный с коричневатым оттенком (Ожегов), желто-зеленый (Ушаков), темно-зеленый, грязноватый впрожелть (Даль).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> В словарях оливковый цвет определяется как светло-коричневый с желтоватым или зеленоватым отливом (Кузнецов), светло-коричневый с зеленоватым отливом (Ефремова), жёлто-зелёный с коричневатым оттенком (Ожегов), желто-зеленый (Ушаков), темно-зеленый, грязноватый впрожелть (Даль).


Это и есть в точности цветовая гамма армейского макинтоша Первой мировой войны. Совпадение, конечно, случайное.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Это и есть в точности цветовая гамма армейского макинтоша Первой мировой войны.


Из рассказа не видно, чтобы это был именно военный плащ. Наоборот, дальше он несколько раз называется просто пальто.
Я тоже думаю, что имеется в виду одинаковый цвет макинтоша и костюма.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Из рассказа не видно, чтобы это был именно военный плащ. Наоборот, дальше он несколько раз называется просто пальто.
> Я тоже думаю, что имеется в виду одинаковый цвет макинтоша и костюма.


Так это "не то пальто". То пальто встречается в тексте всего два раза:
"....занавесил голову подолом пальто, висевшего на крюке у окна."
"Господин с лицом, покрытым пальто, спал тоже, уродливо раскоряча ноги."

Если это военный плащ, то нет необходимости указывать его цвет. Цвет армейского плаща - культовый, является почти что нарицательным - он у всех на слуху и на виду и не требует уточнения. И современная высокая мода обыгрывает его неизбывную популярность:
The Rake
Louis Vuitton Похожий на военный макинтош из ткани с пропиткой от дождя,

Решительно нигде его упоминание в коротком рассказе не встречается более. Если это был его плащ (потом чудесным образом превратившийся в пальто), то было бы "цвета _его _мэкинтоша". Так что, пальто - это пальто. А макинтош - только культовый образ, на раз.

Культовые вещи характерны для творчества Набокова в целом. Например, абзацем выше находится другой культовый штрих, связанный с войной:
"...они напомнили сдержанную роскошь довоенного норд-экспресса." Произведение написано в 1924 году, когда война в памяти была совершенно свежа у всех, мужчины донашивали военную форму и армейские плащи "макинтош" ещё мелькали на улицах часто.

"Оливковый" встречается в нескольких местах: однажды в связи с лицом, потом - с пиджаком, и далее везде сам господин, снявший пальто, целиком называется оливковым. При этом пальто, цвет которого умалчивается, висит на крюке отдельно, в дальнейшем изложении участия не принимает и влияния на образ господина не оказывает. Образ этот у Набокова определяют лицо и пиджак, которые всегда при господине.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Форма лица, не головы, имелась в виду. То есть, не только цвет. Но дело даже не в этом.


Форма лица, равно как и головы, остаётся неизвестной. Речь идёт исключительно о коже. Английское 'complexion' и русская "комплекция" (которая, наверное, и вызвала у вас ассоциации с формами) - false friends.



> В первоначальной версии костюм был оливкового цвета.
> ?


Костюм в первоначальной версии мог быть и мандаринового цвета. Автор волен менять детали повествования как угодно. При этом преемственность цветов совершенно не обязательна.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Форма лица, равно как и головы, остаётся неизвестной. Речь идёт исключительно о коже. Английское 'complexion' и русская "комплекция" (которая, наверное, и вызвала у вас ассоциации с формами) - false friends.
> Костюм в первоначальной версии мог быть и мандаринового цвета. Автор волен менять детали повествования как угодно. При этом преемственность цветов совершенно не обязательна.


Пиджак там был оливковый, а не костюм. И это имеет значение для дальнейшего повествования.
А что касается complexion, то значений у него несколько. В частности, более объёмным значением является "(внешний) вид, облик, аспект, сторона, характер". И другие значения есть. Оснований сводить только к коже у вас нет никаких, кроме умозрительных. Рассмотреть кожу в неярко освещённом купе можно только с лупой на близком расстоянии.


----------



## AlexSh

Самый обычный цвет макинтоша - светлый - от светло-серого до светло-бежевого, т. е. тот самый beige. А оливковый цвет лица - достаточно насыщенный золотистый, не оливка имеется в виду, а масло. У "южных" людей такой часто.
В армии - плащи, плащ-палатки, а не макинтоши.
Разница между макинтошем и плащ-палаткой примерно такая же, как между брюками и галифе или между жилеткой и бронежилетом.


----------



## AlexSh

az09 said:


> Пожалуйста, помогите мне понять:что такое "цвет мэкинтоша", и  как тот цвет выглядит? так как оливковый или нет?
> _
> В углу у окна уже подрезывал сигару господин с наглым оливковым лицом, в костюме цвета мэкинтоша. _
> 
> СЛУЧАЙНОСТЬ. Владимир Набоков
> 
> Большое спасибо!


Цвет макинтоша намного бледней оливкового, хотя оттенки могут быть похожими.


----------



## az09

AlexSh said:


> Цвет макинтоша намного бледней оливкового, хотя оттенки могут быть похожими.




Большое спасибо!


----------



## Q-cumber

AlexSh said:


> Цвет макинтоша намного бледней оливкового, хотя оттенки могут быть похожими.


Откуда информация?


----------



## AlexSh

Q-cumber said:


> Откуда информация?


1. У нас висели в шифоньере. 2. Можно поискать, наверное, примеры, хотя, найти старое трудно. Тогда блеклость была в моде. 3. Да, посмотрел. Сейчас гораздо разнообразней, но большАя доля классического беж осталась. Поиск по картинкам в гугле по словам: макинтош плащ


----------



## AlexSh

С цветом мэкинтоша все-таки большой вопрос.


----------



## Q-cumber

AlexSh said:


> С цветом мэкинтоша все-таки большой вопрос.


Ну сам Набоков потом неоднократно называет господина и его пиджак "оливковым", так что с цветом более-менее понятно.  По "макинтошу" полной ясности нет.  Поезд выходит из Берлина в Париж в +\- 1924 году.  Так что упоминание английского военного макинтоша в данном контексте маловероятно. Макинтош выпускал водонепроницаемые плащи уже около ста лет, название давно стало нарицательным и, конечно, цвета были доступны разные.


----------



## AlexSh

Q-cumber said:


> ... и, конечно, цвета были доступны разные.


да-да, перечитал. и вопрос повис, ведь цвет для того времени, скорее всего, был определенным.
Вот здесь пишут о классических цветах (и о тонкостях названий): Что такое классический тренч и почему дорогие модели считаются грамотным вложением денег?

И происхождение все-таки военное.


----------

